
AT&T's Backflip Android phone is a face plant - stejules
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15715/at_ts_backflip_android_phone_is_a_face_plant
======
btipling
I bought a Backflip yesterday and returned it today. I was so excited about
getting an Android phone finally. What a disappointment when I realized I
couldn't install apps from the web. I tried to install the Android Scripting
environment that Google released, but I couldn't. Motorola support told me it
was due to "carrier restrictions"

~~~
jcl
Apparently, the situation is not quite as bad as it first seems; the article
links to instructions for setting up the Android debug environment on a host
computer, which can be used to install apps.

<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=643866>

